# The Classical Crossover Music Appreciation Thread



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

I am a big fan of classical crossover music - pop music with some classical touch . Since this is an appreciation thread, those who have issues with this type of music are encouraged to post somewhere else. My favorite classical crossover artists are Sarah Brightman, Andrea Bocelli, Charlotte Church, Josh Groban, Apocalyptica, Russel Watson, Vanessa Mae, Maksim Mrvica, Karl Jenkins, Bond, Mario Frangoulis, and Il Divo. Im curious if there are other TC members who also appreciate this type of music. :angel:


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

Here's Sarah Brightman's live version of Scarborough Fair:angel:


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

One of my favorite Maksim Mrciva's tunes - Exodus:angel:


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

And of course, Vanessa Mae :angel:


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

Mario Frangoulis at his best :


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Have a little Isao Tomita
A lot don't like his interpretations, I find them fascinating.
They don't all work, but some are very good


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

^^^Isao Tomita's music is always polarizing. Just like you, I am also a big fan of his genre-bending compositions.:angel:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I do like Eileen Farrell singing crossover:
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...ds=eileen+farrell&sprefix=eileen,popular,1128


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I love the cooperation of Anne-Sofie von Otter with Elvis Costello in the album For the stars.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> I love the cooperation of Anne-Sofie von Otter with Elvis Costello in the album For the stars.


"No Wonder" and "Rope" are masterpieces:angel:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

My personal fave from the album:


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

I like Dawn Upshaw's crossing over. She does a very touching performance of Weill's _My Ship_ and Sondheim's _Take Me to the World_ and _I Remember_.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

These are two songs that might qualify under classical crossover. Regardless of label, they are beautiful.


----------



## mahler76 (Mar 12, 2016)

In love with Brightman since her "Timeless" album.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Although I am disappointed with their later albums, I have always been a big fan of the Mannheim Steamroller.


----------



## Bayreuth (Jan 20, 2015)

Would this count as crossover?? :lol:






If it does I have no doubt it is the very best classical crossover ever


----------



## Juan Gonzalez (Mar 17, 2016)

Bayreuth said:


> Would this count as crossover?? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dear god. 
Today I had a lenghty discusion about the best version of the 5th symphony. I think it was the 1943 version, while other thought the 1947, and others the most modern Karajan/Bernstein/Kleiber versions. I have listened the simphony 5 times. I totally needed this.

So, surprised nobody post anything about ELP. Anyway:


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Waldo de Los Rios's take on Mozart's Symphony #40 was played incessantly on the radio when I was barely out of U.S. army basic training during the Vietnam unpleasantness. So my associations aren't entirely happy:


----------

